# Modern Computer Components



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2009)

From what i understand, modern computer parts use much less PM plating. Are newer broken parts still viable as sources for PM's. Like my 200gb harddrive is only 3 years old but has failed. Could i throw those plates in? While salvging computers should i try to focus on the older models?


----------



## john witt (Mar 23, 2009)

Every little bit adds up


----------



## wop1969 (Mar 23, 2009)

john witt said:


> Every little bit adds up


Ditto, but it seems the older stuff has more goods in them.


----------



## Geld Konig (Feb 16, 2010)

serpant said:


> From what i understand, modern computer parts use much less PM plating. Are newer broken parts still viable as sources for PM's. Like my 200gb harddrive is only 3 years old but has failed. Could i throw those plates in? While salvging computers should i try to focus on the older models?


Yes. There are gold in processor, memory, slots ( very little gold plated), north & south bridges(great black plastic CIs ( inside of then)) and pins where there are jumpers connected. What I said, is inside common PCs (from 386, 486, pentiuns etc)


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2010)

```
Like my 200gb harddrive is only 3 years old but has failed. Could i throw those plates in?
```
You DO NOT want to throw the hard drive plates in with your other material.They do not contain gold.They have a film that may or may not contain platinum.If it does,it is a small percentage of the plating.The majority of the plating is cobalt.All of this is processed differently from non-pgm bearing material.
Johnny


----------

